
Show HN: JobRudder – Mission control for your career - gentleteblor
https://jobrudder.com
======
gentleteblor
Hi all,

I built this thing. Please check it out, i'd love to hear what you think or
answer any questions you have.

~~~
CatsoCatsoCatso
Are you able to provide screenshots? I'm reading this page but I can't get my
head round what this actually does.

~~~
gentleteblor
Thanks for checking it out.

Screenshots are a good idea. I'll try to get those added to the home page
soon. Until then,. here's a few i just put on imgr.

[http://imgur.com/X2z6bP9](http://imgur.com/X2z6bP9)
[http://imgur.com/nLFtn3Y](http://imgur.com/nLFtn3Y)

In general, JobRudder works like this:

In: You add in what you're doing at work, your deeds and accomplishments

Out: We generate performance reviews and/or resumes for you in one click. Plus
analytics, search, tags etc.

